Ask HN: What is your take on the US stock market downturn? - jklein11
======
joezydeco
Well, what did you expect when you launched massive tax cuts to stimulate an
economy that was already running at full speed?

Or was it the tarrifs? Maybe the skirmish with Saudi? Pissing off the EU?
Making China unstable?

Hell, I give up. It was fun while it lasted, right?

